# Spamassassin not marking up mail



## Reg Clemens (Sep 21, 2015)

I have installed mail/spamassassin, but it is not marking up mail that I send through it with either
`cat msg | spamassassin > msg1`
or
`cat msg | spamc > msg2`

Also, I don't see any way to startup a long running spamassassin/spamc like I
could with an rc.d script under Linux.  Surely there must be a way to do this
that I have missed.

I would appreciate answers to both questions.

                                                             Reg.Clemens
                                                             [_Mod: email address removed]_


----------



## abishai (Sep 26, 2015)

mail/spamassassin  has rc.d script. You need to add spamd_enable="YES" in your rc.conf with some additional spamd_flags. The easiest way to integrate spamassassin with your mail server is to use mail/spamass-milter
Here is example:
/etc/rc.conf

```
spamd_enable="YES"
spamd_flags="-u spamd -H /var/spool/spamd --socketpath=/var/run/spamd/spamd.sock --socketowner=spamd --socketgroup=spamd --socketmode=0600"

spamass_milter_enable="YES"
spamass_milter_localflags="-i 127.0.0.1,10.0.0.0/16 -- --socket=/var/run/spamd/spamd.sock"
spamass_milter_socket_owner="postfix"
```
Now, register your unix:/var/run/spamass-milter.sock as the milter in your MTA.


----------

